# Magazine Help!!!



## ZoBRO13 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey there, I have a smith and wesson sd9. I am having trouble with one of my magazines. The mag will not lock on the last shot unless I push up on the magazine. My other magazine is working flawlessly. From what I have been reading is that it could be a follower problem. How do I fix that? And no, it is not caused by my high grip.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ZoBRO13 said:


> Hey there, I have a smith and wesson sd9. I am having trouble with one of my magazines. The mag will not lock on the last shot unless I push up on the magazine. My other magazine is working flawlessly. From what I have been reading is that it could be a follower problem. How do I fix that? And no, it is not caused by my high grip.


If the other magazines work and one doesn't then I think you've found the answer to your problem? Buy a new follower or magazine.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I agree with dman. Keep the "bad" magazine for plinking/practice and get a new one for work. You could probably reshape the magazine lips to allow the follower to rise a bit higher and engage the slide hold open function, but you could very easily ruin the feeding of the magazine...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't try to repair bad magazines. I buy new ones. And, if you should decide to keep the bad mag for range, plinking, or whatever, mark it as bad so that it doesn't get mixed up with the others.

Maybe paint a big *red*, bold *X* on it?


----------



## ZoBRO13 (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank you guys.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

How old is the magazine? Is it factory or OEM? Have you ever changed the magazine spring? Is the follower metal or plastic?

Take off the slide and insert the magazine empty. The follower should lift the magazine catch w/o issue, then try it with the working magazine to compare.

At the very least I'd get a new follower and magazine spring.

But yes, all very good suggestions above, if you ever need to use the pistol in a life and death situation it ain't worth having a bad magazine..


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I should have mentioned this in the beginning. Sometimes just taking the magazine apart and cleaning it may solve the problem. Especially if the magazine works otherwise. If there's dirt and crud at the top of the magazine that could prevent the follower from going all the way up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> I should have mentioned this in the beginning. Sometimes just taking the magazine apart and cleaning it may solve the problem. Especially if the magazine works otherwise. If there's dirt and crud at the top of the magazine that could prevent the follower from going all the way up.


Yes, I agree, but failed to mention it in my post.


----------



## ZoBRO13 (Apr 1, 2020)

This is a brand new gun that came with two new magazines. The bad one will fail on the last shot as well as jam on the last bullet. So I am assuming it is a follower and weak spring situation. With it being a new gun and mag not more then a week old, I imagine a mag defect thing. I cleaned and resembled the mag and withing 2 tests it went back to it's old ways of not locking and jamming on the last bullet. It is like it doesnt have enough push to push the last bullet into the chamber let alone enough push to push the follower into the lock position


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Try swapping magazine springs. If the non working mag works with the swapped spring, it's the spring. Sure has all the signs of a weak magazine spring. However, being a new magazine seems to be an anomaly, but sure makes me want to think it's a bad spring, or out of spec follower. I'd contact S&W and get their input.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Contact S&W directly! Chances are very good (I'd even bet on it) that they will send you a replacement mag for free.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

desertman said:


> I should have mentioned this in the beginning. Sometimes just taking the magazine apart and cleaning it may solve the problem. Especially if the magazine works otherwise. If there's dirt and crud at the top of the magazine that could prevent the follower from going all the way up.


 While not as often as as my guns, I do clean the magazines. Those that are easy to disassemble are taken apart and dropped in a container of Ed's Red, cleaned and wiped dry. Others that won't come apart easily are soaked/shaken in the solvent then dried with a rag. When I get a new to me gun the magazines are cleaned along with a good gun cleaning...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ZoBRO13 said:


> This is a brand new gun that came with two new magazines. The bad one will fail on the last shot as well as jam on the last bullet. So I am assuming it is a follower and weak spring situation. With it being a new gun and mag not more then a week old, I imagine a mag defect thing. I cleaned and resembled the mag and withing 2 tests it went back to it's old ways of not locking and jamming on the last bullet. It is like it doesnt have enough push to push the last bullet into the chamber let alone enough push to push the follower into the lock position


Being a new gun , make a phone call, they'll probably send you a couple new mags


----------

